# cydectin safe for doe with nursing kid?



## dwbonfire (Sep 29, 2012)

i am about to worm my sheep for the second round, and my goat and her kid are going back into close contact with the sheep. i have not wormed the doe once since ive got her, over a year. my sheeps fecals showed a high worm load so i wormed them with cydectin, so i think it would be wise to worm the doe as well since she was always in close contact with the sheep prior to kidding. is cydectin going to be safe for her while she has a kid nursing?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 29, 2012)

We use it on pregnant does and nursing does.  I have wormed 4 week old kids with it.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 29, 2012)

ok great thank you.. just being curious, howcome you have had to worm a 4 week old kid? being that my sheep had a high worm load, and that im going to worm my doe, should i consider worming the kid as well? my vet charges $25 to run a fecal and with all my expenses lately i really dont have the extra to check, so id kind of be guessing to do so. i understand and agree with not worming unless you have to, so i know some people may say not to do it just to do it. just curious why you needed to worm a kid that young, if you check a sample and knew it had a high worm load.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 29, 2012)

well,  the answer to that is a bit lengthy,  I will give you the short version. A worm load can develop in 21 days quite easily,  especially in spring and summer. It is quite possible for a 4 week old kid to be carrying a high load of barberpole worms or other worms. Coccidiosis is most talked about in young kids. But given the right time of year, the population of animals on your property, ect....  it is very possible for your kids to be carrying a heavy worm load. 

We only worm our adults as needed, but our kids are wormed more on a regular basis.  Our yearlings are also very closely watched. It is after the age of 2 when they seem to beable to handle the worm loads on our property much better. I will admist we are running a quite a few animals on our property, and our area is known for having a heavy parasite problem Not just with goats, cattle in our area can really struggle as well.  When I say area, I don't mean just our county, I mean the region in general,


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 29, 2012)

hmm, well im in NC so im right below you. i also have a lot of animals on the property, so i am becoming more educated and aware that parisites and whatnot will need to be watched more closely.. i am going to talk with someone from the extension office on wednesday, and i want to learn about famacha and how to look at the eye lids. right now i can see when they are pale, but want to really know what im looking for better. do you practice famacha with your goats? can you tell by the eyelids on a kid just like an adult? it does make me a little uneasy to know that even by 21 days they can have issues. knock on wood, i have been very fortunate so far for being as ignorant as i have been about everything. i appreciate the info!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2012)

We track the weights on our kids, and we also use overall appearance and famancha to decide if individuals or the entire group of kids needs to be wormed. Tracking weights really helps. A pour weight gain isn't always an indication that the  kids are having problem, it can also indicate the doe is having problems and not producing enough milk. Besides all the other fantastic prasasite problems, tapeworms have been rather persistant on our farm. and can cause very little symptioms other than slow growth rate.  this year with the warm winter, I saw tapeworms in the poop in FEbruary. Not that we are any strangers to the BArber pole worm.  Gosh you have to respect the persistance of that little bugger.


----------

